# Betta Enisae FRY!



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

I imported two pairs of Betta Enisae from Thailand and put them in a 20 gallon long with LOTS of leaf litter and ceramic planter pots for caves, low lighting, and sponge filter. They spawned almost immediately. The male embraces the female and collects the eggs in his mouth. He keeps the eggs in his mouth for 10-14 days and then spits the fry out fully formed. They are slightly smaller than newborn guppy fry. I didn't witness any of the adults eating the fry because they hide really well under the leaf litter. I will be feeding the fry BBS and Microworms. Enjoy! :blush:


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

So cool...congrats!


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome! Very cool looking Bettas. Good luck with the fry.


----------

